# Deleting songs from stereo hard drive



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Silly questions, but I can't figure this out. 

I have an 09 SE with RSE. How do I delete songs from the unit's hard drive?


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmmm. I guess I should be a bit more specific. There is a function to delete all songs from the hard drive, that's easy enough to do. But is it possible to delete only a few songs?


----------



## jettago (Sep 18, 2002)

I dont know the exact menu but go to "my files" then "playlist" and then hit the "edit playlist". You should be able to check the songs you want to delete. Again, I'm not familiar with the menus because my wife drives the car and its only 3 weeks old.


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks, but my playlist screen shows up empty. I have an idea that if I create a playlist with songs I want to delete, I may be able to delete them using your instructions?? Will try it. 

Plan B will be to delete everything then re-add the songs I want to keep.:banghead:


----------

